# Hill Country in Texas Questions



## Alexz7272 (May 25, 2017)

Hello! 
Is anyone from the hill country area of Texas? Starting the process of figuring out exactly where I'd want to move. Looking to get at least 10 acres. Going to be heading down there this summer to start looking around/getting an idea for the area. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 25, 2017)

Another BYH Colorado person moving to Texas? Lol, just find out slightly funny.


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 25, 2017)

@Poka_Doodle  Haha, yup! The water situation and cost of land here is becoming outrageous!


----------



## greybeard (May 25, 2017)

Land isn't exactly 'cheap' anywhere in Texas but the HC  can range from relatively cheap to  among the most expensive rural regions in Texas.  The closer ya get to Austin and SA, the more expensive it is.
http://www.landwatch.com/default.as...ry"+&r.PSIZ=10,20&oq=Texas+Hill+Country&type=


----------



## LMK17 (May 25, 2017)

The Hill Country is a pretty big swath of Texas.  I can tell you what we found out about the southern part of the Hill Country, outside San Antonio and Austin, but keep in mind that your mileage may vary depending on where in the Hill Country you'd like to go. 

We're San Antonians looking to move outside the city.  My first choice was the Hill Country (specifically the Boerne, Spring Branch, Bulverde areas, as my husband is still working in San Antonio).  However, those areas were outrageously overpriced, in addition to being rocky with thin soils that are generally unsuitable for farming.  Also, most of the properties for sale are on the smaller side (+/- 5 acres) in restricted communities, so we couldn't have had the livestock we wanted even if the land could support them.  Even the larger acreages are often in restricted communities, and many of the rural areas that we drive through regularly are being bought up and turned into subdivisions.  It's really becoming a place for wealthy folks who are just looking for big, secluded places with nice views for their ginormous houses.  Though we didn't seriously shop further north, I can say from driving through the Hill Country with some regularity that the same seems to be true for many other parts of the Hill Country, as well.  Heading up 281 recently, I was pretty surprised to see new subdivisions far outside the big cities.  Also, the Hill Country is a big tourist destination-- "The Napa Valley of Texas!" and all that-- so IMO, many places near even the smaller touristy towns will likely be overpriced.  That said, the Hill Country is gorgeous!  Had I not been set on a larger property and a diverse farm/ranch for my family, I would have probably moved there regardless of the downsides.  As it is, however, we decided to head out east of San Antonio near Seguin.  We're purchasing a nice house on 20 acres for about the same as a house on 5 acres would've cost in the Hill Country.


----------



## greybeard (May 25, 2017)

Many of the maps one looks at show "Hill Country" to extend from just east of Austin almost to New Mexico.

They should in fact, be overlaid with both a topo,  rainfall, vegetation, and soil type map.

The Hill Country shown here in the usual "7 geographical areas" of Texas can be very misleading.

It includes areas of extreme and dry flatness as well as areas of lush rolling hills.







Here's one showing those 7 regions sub divided a little better. (LMK17 is located on the edge of the Post Oak Savannah and German Hill Country region. It's generally flatter and receives more rainfall than the Austin area hill country and even more so than  the West Hill Country area. )













Something to consider:
http://www.weatherwise.org/Archives/Back Issues/2016/September-October 2016/texas_full.html


----------



## Baymule (May 25, 2017)

I live near Tyler, Tx in the northeast part of the state, in the Piney Woods. We are about 2 hours from Dallas. Lots of rain fall, lush forest, grass, rural areas for livestock and timber. We moved here 2 1/2 years ago from Southeast Texas, 75 miles north of Houston, Tx.

The people here are extremely friendly, the "old time" help your neighbor type. We love the beauty of the area and the people here.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 25, 2017)

Alexz7272 said:


> @Poka_Doodle  Haha, yup! The water situation and cost of land here is becoming outrageous!


Oh. We've been lucky our well hasn't dried yet. But I know what you're talking about with the price thing, our coach is trying to move from the springs to Arapahoe county and has had a hard time.


----------



## greybeard (May 25, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I live near Tyler, Tx in the northeast part of the state, in the Piney Woods. We are about 2 hours from Dallas. Lots of rain fall, lush forest, grass, rural areas for livestock and timber. We moved here 2 1/2 years ago from Southeast Texas, 75 miles north of Houston, Tx.



Odd ain't it?  ..Houston.
Definitely located in the Southern half of the state and in the Eastern 1/2 of the state but no one would ever call it being in East Texas or in South Texas or even SE Texas.. it's part of the Gulf coastal plain.  East Texas is the pine corridor, between I-45 on the West, Sabine River on the East and Red River in the North and  I-10 on the south side. 
In traditional Texas jargon, you moved from Deep East Texas to East Texas, which has nothing much to do with geography.

Tho both are part of East Texas, the soil is much different in Tyler than Livingston, because of river basins and more so, an ancient inland sea that used to split what is now N. America, in half.  The highest point in Texas, Guadalupe Peak, is built of coral and fossilized sea creatures.

Even today, you can go to where highway 21 crosses the Brazos River just West of Bryan, and along the red banks, just south of of the bridge, easily dig all the fossils you want, including shark teeth.
http://www.arrowheadology.com/forums/fossils-and-rocks/20982-brazos-river-fossils.html
I've done it a couple of times. Makes a nice day trip.


----------

